# Need crew for Monday April 5



## handfull (May 8, 2009)

Regular crew can't make it on short notice, so trying to pull together at least 3 others for bottom trip out of Panama City. Plan would be to leave first light, run ~40mi and fish grouper, AJ, blacksnapper,mingos, whatever we can find. We'll fish until late afternoon/evening, getting back before dark. Figure a 10-14 hr trip depending on how we do and how we feel. I need at least a semi-experienced crew that can tie their own hooks, handle fish, etc, etc. I have very good fishing gear that we can use or bring your own. Fuel+bait will probably total about $300-350, split evenly 4 or 5 ways. Boat is a WorldCat 266SC, comfortable ride with all needed gear. If interested, email me at [email protected]



I will leave offer open until tomorrow evening and then make final call if we have enough. 



Randy


----------



## handfull (May 8, 2009)

still need a couple - someone must want to jack up some grouper...


----------



## Domtasc (Sep 18, 2009)

You guys really should consider doing this if you are free. Where in the world else will you get a 10 to 12 hour deep sea fishing trip for 60 to 80 dollars? It's a great deal and a great boat. I talked to Randy this morning and he sounds like a heck of a guy. I'd go in a heartbeat if I didn't already have plans that evening. Seriously though a charter trip like this would easily cost you 200+ dollars each. Plus he has all the gear. :clap


----------



## handfull (May 8, 2009)

Thanks for the kind words. Didn't get to go out Monday, so I am going to try again on Saturday if the weather holds. Anyone interested, shoot me an email at [email protected] 



Randy


----------



## handfull (May 8, 2009)

Also, anyone who can't make it now, but would like to get a "heads up" for other trips this summer, shoot me your email as well. I am going to put together a list of folks, because sometimes I have to pull a trip together on short notice and can be tough to get a crew. Even tougher because I live in Atlanta. I am very laid back, but you do have to meet a few requirements:



1. No drama - I fish to get away, relax, and leave the high-maintenance parts of life on shore

2. No drugs - have to be safe out there

3. Beer - yes, 12 beers each - no, gaff + drunk is bad news

4. Minimum fishing skills - tie hooks, remove fish, etc - I don't mind teaching people all I know, but don't want to hold anyone's hand all day



That's about it. All I ask is an even split on gas, bait, ice, etc. Let's go fishing!!!



Randy


----------



## Eastern Tackle (Jul 6, 2009)

At the end of this week, I'll be a full time resident in Peachtree Corners. Just thought I would mention it if you need an extra. I plan on going to the saltwater club meeting next Tues.



I forgot to mention, I meet the minimum fishing skills requirement


----------



## boatbitch (Apr 28, 2010)

_Hi Randy  

How about if I meet 3 of the 4 minimum requirements ? Is this a sliding scale kind of list, or is it a cut & dried minimum ? 

I suppose I could probably practice working on #4, if I knew there was going to be a test upon boarding ? Otherwise, if I have an overabundance of the other three skills, would that make up for lack #4, you think ? 

So, seriously though, I'd really like to hang out on the waiting list, if at all possible ? 

Thanks, 
Lissa_ :angel


----------

